# May-Craft 2000CC



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Looking at a 2002 May-Craft 2000CC....Any thoughts on these boats?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I have two buddies that have had the MayCraft 1802 (circa 2005ish). Great boats if you just want a fishing boat. Not many creature comforts built into them


----------

